# Cosford Air Museum W/Midlands,Shrop, N/west



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Anybody up for a day out at Royal Air Force Museum Cosford, Shifnal, TF11 8U. Admission is free to the museum in the West Midlands, which houses 70 aircraft and is home to War Planes, Missiles, Transport & Training and Research & Development collections. Its also home to The National Cold War Exhibition. Its not far for us Northwestern crowd and ideal for the Midland crew.Cosford is centrally located with good motorway access from the M6 southbound (Junction 12) via the A5, one mile from junction 3 on the M54 for northbound travellers. The Museum is only thirty minutes from the centre of Birmingham and ten minutes from Telford. I have made a few enquires and Cosford Museum have two possible sites for car rallies at the Museum; the tarmac area near the National Cold War Exhibition or the grassed area at the bottom of the site with the plastic matting on it. They do not charge for car groups to visit the Museum; however car parking charges do apply and cost £2 for up to 3 hours or £3 for the full day. They also have a restaurant and café on site. I intend to book this for Sunday 24th OCT 08.45 

http://www.rafmuseum.org.uk/cosford/

http://www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk/

Directions
On A41, less than 1 mile from junction 3 on the M54 
From the south leave M6 at junction 10a 
From the north leave M6 at junction 12 and follow A5 west 
The Museum also has brown and white tourism direction signs labelled 'RAF Museum'.

Who will be there:
SLO3
Bozzy96
PHILJ18
DAZTTC
AUDIMAD
GRAHAMtt
Hark
Lloyd
Lloyds Mrs
Cannuck


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi i go to this http://www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk/ cars and Planes. 

DAZ


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Breakfast Club sounds great new date 24th Oct. :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

This is our Old Coupe there !!!


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

PM me if anybodys up for it.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

SLO3 said:


> PM me if anybodys up for it.


Theres normally a fair few from the west mids crew go buddy !!! 8)


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great be good to meet up. 8)


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Be like going home for me. Spent 5yrs at Cosford in the RAF.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm normally a regular but will be going on holiday on Sat 23rd so will unfortunately have to miss this one :?


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

SLO3 said:


> Be like going home for me. Spent 5yrs at Cosford in the RAF.


Its changed quite a bit in that time chap. much more stalag luft, lots less creature comforts! :lol:

Nevo


----------



## PHILJI8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Im up for this SLO3 you lazzy sack :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome Phil you slacker. :lol: :lol: About time


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Be rude not to buddy !!!!    

Oops !!! just been reminded I'll be in Tunisia !!!! Sorry guys !!! :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## PHILJI8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking forwared to this. 8)


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

10 spaces booked (more if needed) get there 08:45 - 09:00. Suggest we all meet at RAF cosford train station car park at 08:30 ish. Spoke to the organiserAlistair who tells me the event is run by Audi enthusiasts and is looking forward to seeing some TTs. PM me if anybody else is up for this. £2.00 parking fee. Cars and planes plenty to see. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Previously we've met in the layby as you come off the motorway.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

The layby is fine. we will be travelling along the A41. I think youre talking about the layby on the left after you have exited the M54 at juct 3. Great place to meet. Same time then at the layby. HARK are you attending .If so I will add you to the list.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

For anybody using the M6 from the North

M6
At junction 11a, exit onto M6 toward B'ham/The S W/M5
At junction 11, exit toward A460/W'ton/Cannock
At the roundabout, take the 4th exit onto A460 heading to Wolverhampton/Telford/M54
Turn left at Cannock Rd/A460
At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto the M54 ramp to Telford
Merge onto M54
At junction 3, take the A41 exit to Whitchurch/Weston
At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto Newport Rd/A41 heading to Wolverhampton

*MEET IN FIRST LAYBY ON LEFT *
Turn right at Worcester Rd
Turn left
Turn right
Just googled this its 1hr45 from Bolton.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yer I might try and pop down.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> Yer I might try and pop down.


Will sir be requiring a wake up call. :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Yer I might try and pop down.
> ...


lol

It's easier for you, it's on your bloody door step.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


 :lol: [smiley=dude.gif] Is that a yes then. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

the wife is taking her car up too guys


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice one guys, the momentum is building. 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We'll be there but not in the TTS.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Whats wrong with the TTS


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I have another Audi that we will be going in.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking forward to Sunday should be a good morning. 8)


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Count me in for this please. Are there any places left? 
See you at the layby Sunday morning anyway  
Thanks
Rich


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice one Rich see you there. 

Paul


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

10 Names so far. 8)


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just to confirm that Sunday is still on.

Meet at 08:45 in the layby as described just off the M54. See you all Sunday. :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Guys remember you'll need £2 for parking + bacon butty funds. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting you all tomorow. TT washed and polished. Sunshine an early start and the A41To look forward to.

Happy Days

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all looking forward to meeting some new faces dare i say the weathers looking good for tomorrow.Guys i will be Sky+ing the F1 so please please don't tell me the result. :x :wink:

See you all in the morning. 

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nice to meet you guys today hope you can make the last one of the year see you at the RR day at Awesome. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Daz so you there. 8)


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for your company this morning  
Some good chat [smiley=gossip.gif] , great weather, some interesting cars and great breakfast butties....what more could you want :lol:

See you again soon hopefully 
Rich


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry guys, i totally missed this........ had no plans either   

Hope you all had a good day

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Sorry guys, i totally missed this........ had no plans either
> 
> Hope you all had a good day
> 
> Paul


Oh mate sorry i just assumed you were working when you didn't post.

DAZ


----------

